# Turning challenge



## barry richardson (Jul 7, 2020)

I'm next up to host a turning challenge, If it is OK with you all, I would like to push it down the road a bit till the worst of the summer heat is over, and vacations and whatnot are done, like early September, looking forward to your participation then....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 7, 2020)

Glad you're doing this. I didn't have the time to do the last one and it's going to be a while before I get time to do anything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jul 7, 2020)

I'm okay with that; think it is a great suggestion...……...except...…...it gives you more time to think!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Jul 7, 2020)

Good idea!


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 7, 2020)

Gdurfey said:


> I'm okay with that; think it is a great suggestion...……...except...…...it gives you more time to think!!


Oh I've already decided it will be a multi-axis turning, now you have plenty of time for research....

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jul 7, 2020)

multi-axis huh. Does that mean you have to set down and change positions regularly?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## trc65 (Jul 7, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> Oh I've already decided it will be a multi-axis turning, now you have plenty of time for research....



COOL! Another technique I've wanted to try, but never made time to experiment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maverick (Jul 7, 2020)

Finally finished my home remodeling, so I am just about ready to get back in the shop for some play time. I have watched a few video's on multi-axis in the past year or so, but haven't done any, so looking forward to the challenge.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jul 7, 2020)

Excellent idea for a challenge. I took a shot at one in February with mixed results.


----------



## Barb (Jul 7, 2020)

Another one I've never done. I've been wanting to try it after seeing what @Woodworking Vet creates.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tony (Jul 7, 2020)

This is your cat Barry, we're just holding the tail. I look forward to it!


----------



## TXMoon (Jul 12, 2020)

I concur! It's just been too hot to get in the garage and do anything other than turn around thinking I had walked into a sauna by mistake.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Steve in VA (Oct 25, 2020)

@barry richardson and the rest of your turners out there, has it cooled down enough to get the Turning Challenge Series going again?


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 25, 2020)

Yea, I'm ready, Who is in for a multi axis turning challenge? Not as complicated as it sounds, if we have some takers, I will post details and guidance...


----------



## Maverick (Oct 25, 2020)

Sure.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Oct 25, 2020)

Oh yeah, bring it on!

Good timing, I'm starting - well, starting to think about Christmas presents and need some new ideas.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Oct 25, 2020)

I'm still learning how to deal with one axis, but I'm in!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Barb (Oct 25, 2020)

I've been avoiding trying that technique so why not. I'll do it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 25, 2020)

I'll give it a shot, hopefully I can get some Shop time in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Oct 25, 2020)

I don't turn and know barely anything about it. But I'll offer to be judge and jury. I promise to be utterly unscrupulous, unethical, and consider bribery all part of the game. I'll entertain offers of graft and kickbacks in the form of exquisite wood and / or cash.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 25, 2020)

I’m in, Barry. Haven’t been on the lathe since I bent the quill in my tail stock earlier this summer. ‘Bout time to start back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner (Oct 25, 2020)

Should be fun. Count me in.


----------

